# 'De-al meu' / 'de-a mea' - Ce este 'de'?



## irinet

Bună,

La o oră târzie în noapte, v-aş întreba ce funcție şi ce 'hram' poartă morfemul *de* din construcția posesivă din titlu?

De asemenea, cum considerați a fi corect:
_A) Un coleg de-al meu mi-a urat "La mulți ani".
B) Un coleg de-ai mei mi-a urat "La mulți ani".

Aştept cu nerăbdare comentariile voastre._


----------



## farscape

Știu că nu-ți prea place dexonline.ro și totuși, după domniile lor avem (vezi *de* că propoziție, 1.6.1):

"1.6: Introduce un atribut care arată apartenența...

1.6.1. Cu un pronume posesiv sau cu un genitiv, atributul are sens partitiv.
surse: DLRLC (Dicționarul limbii romîne literare contemporane), exemplu:
_Și tot tavanul era scris Cu versuri d-a lui Dionis._COȘBUC, P. I 86.
surse: DLRLC"

Colegii mei, ai mei colegi, de-ai mei colegi, zic și eu în minea mea, și tot așa


----------



## irinet

Mulțumesc mult, Farscape.

Şi, care variantă e corectă: a) sau b)?

Ştefania Popescu, în "Gramatica Limbii Române" (ed.2007), spune că doar b) şi că eu, care am învățat înainte de '89 că varianta corectă este a), sunt indusă în eroare totală.
Ca urmare, DOOM II spune că ambele sunt corecte. Dar acelaşi DOOM dă şi varianta _niciun/ nicio_ ca noutate, despre care nici nu vreau să discut aici.

Iar DEX-ul nu pare încă informat de această ciudãțenie cu  "un coleg de-ai mei" sau dacă ar fi, se subtilizează elegant prin exemplul corect pe care îl oferă _rachiu de-al nostru_.

Prin urmare, cercetarea prezentă a limbii române  pare a fi confuză...din motive diverse şi, într-adevăr necunoscute.

În contextul titlului, eu l-aş vedea pe '*de' ca fiind sinonim cu 'oarecare'.*

Voi, ce spuneți?

Oricum, cum flexionăm corect *'*Genitivul* partitiv' când este urmat de un pronume sg./pl, şi nu de un substantiv, gândindu-mă că apartenența sa e tot un substantiv sg./pl.?
Ex. Partitiv: 'o rază *de* soare'. 
Ex. Gen. Partitiv: 'Eşti *de-al casei*'.


----------



## farscape

Se pare că *de* înlocuiește pe *dintre *în această situație și deci Gramatica Limbii Române prezintă forma corectă:

Un coleg dintre ai mei (colegi) -> un coleg de-ai mei.

În al doilea context, alt exemplu poate fi și "de-al casei", cred că explicația care se potrivește este forma _care este al meu, care este al casei_ și nu _dintre_, din care s-au format (de-i al) de-al meu și (de-i al) de-al casei.

(scriu de pe telefon și-i greu cu editarea textului)


----------



## irinet

Tocmai aceastã formulare *mă zgârâie* rău de tot pe timpan şi înlocuirea lui 'de' cu 'dintre', din nu ştiu ce motiv, mai ales că nu este corect argumentat! Mai mult, nu oferă reguli, exemple, excepții! Exemplul dat de tine, cel cu 'colegul/a e singurul! Nu pot fi convinsă doar cu atât. Şi nici nu pot să înțeleg de ce ar scrie autoarea gramaticii aşa ceva!

*    coleg de-ai mei    ◇   colegi de-ai mei
colegă de-ale mele ◇  colege de-ale mele*

Nici autorii DOOM-ului nu au fost atât de convinşi , dovadă că acum există 2 variante, ultima fiind luată în calcul de reputația numelui şi atât.

'_De' nu poate fi 'dintre' _deoarece:
_
Dintre multe haine *de-ale mele *am ales doar una pentru bal._

Să nu uităm că există şi locuțiuni prepoziționale _*de-a *lungul, *de-a *latul_, dar şi adverbiala _*de-a *v-ați ascunselea, _*de-a *_ceva _*(*aici îmi sună a 'despre')_._ Iar _cel _*de-al *_patrulea_ nu poate să devină _cei de-ai patrulea!_

De exemplu: 1.'o rază de soare' = o rază a soarelui.
2. O rază rătăcită de-a soarelui / de soare  mi-a sărutat obrazul în zori.

Dacă înlocuim 'de' cu  'dintre', nu funcționează pentru simplul motiv că soare e un întreg indivizibil, gramatical vorbind.  Nu e cazul să amintim că acest substantiv se poate pluraliza, pentru că nu acest fapt ne interesează.

Aştept argumente pro sau contra cu exemple. La fel de bine, avem şi "_*D-ale Carnavalului*". _Sigur nu înlocuim cu _dintre _nici aici.

_Nimeni nu se va atinge de nici măcar un fir de păr *de-al tău*!
(nu 'de-ale tale'!)_

Iar DEX e chiar bine documentat în ceea ce priveşte prepozițiile şi funcțiile lor. 

Ce mă interesează e dacă poți fi de acord cu această afirmație/regulă, sau ți se pare în neregulă aşa cum mi se pare mie?


----------



## farscape

Haine de-s ale mele -> haine care sunt ale mele, haine de-ale mele: aici *de* nu-l înlocuiește pe dintre, spre deosebire de cazul: unul dintre colegii mei -> un coleg de-ai mei unde îl înlocuiește.

Sunt de-acord cu tine nu sună cum credeam eu că e bine, dar are sens. 

Documentându-mă pentru "de" am dat peste o altă perlă din categoria "păi așa zice toată lumea": spăsit vs. spășit. Altă discuție, când ajung acasă, nu pot să editez prea mult pe forum de pe mobil.


----------



## irinet

Daaa, o ştiu şi pe asta. Scrie şi despre această 'descoperire' ca să vedem cine, ce mai ştie!

Ce este interesant la exemplul oferit de tine: _Unul dintre colegii mei / tăi a demisionat.
_
'unul' - pronume
'dintre colegii' - atribut, subst., caz Acuzativ
'mei' - atr., pron., Genitiv (ai cui *colegi*?)

'_Un coleg dintre ai mei' ar însemna că avem o _*contragere! *Motivația?!
_un coleg - subst. sg.!
[ ] ai mei - atr. pronominal genitival, plural
_
Regula/definiția atributului spune că e  musai acordul cu substantivul pe care îl determină!  'Dintre ai mei' *determină* adică, un substantiv *în lipsă*?!


----------



## farscape

Poate că ar trebui să privim lucrurile în ansamblu pornind de la înțelesuri și origini după care să vedem care părți de gramatică se potrivesc. Sunt convins că încercări de analiză gramaticală ale poveștilor lui Petre Ispirescu vor da uneori rezultate uluitoare pentru Garmatica limbii române contemporane.

Pe de altă parte studiind graiul ispirescian putem afla multe despre etimologia unor expresii și istoria limbii în general.

Adăugire: Am găsit o discuție/analiză foarte elaborată aici în secțiune 4. (pagina 30) _*De-al*_ genitives (în engleză, de Isabela Nedelcu). În concluzie, forma coleg de-ai noștri era corectă acum 50 de ani, limba a evoluat și acum acceptăm forma coleg de-al nostru.

De altfel și în DOOM2 (la pag. XCIII - citat preluat):
„În construcţia cu prepoziţia *de* (care şi-a pierdut sensul partitiv, dobândind sensul „de felul”) + prenume posesiv, norma actuală admite atât pluralul, cât şi singularul: un prieten de-ai mei/de-al meu, o prietenă de-ale mele/de-a mea.

farscape, out


----------



## irinet

Ai fost extrem de inspirat cu acest link!

Îți mulțumesc mult de tot.
*
Carmen Dobrovie-Sorin *este într-adevăr un lingvist excelent. Nu am citit însă până azi nimic  de conf. *Isabela Nedelcu*.


----------

